# Randy Couture vs. James Toney targeted for August's UFC 118 in Boston



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

> In a match likely to re-ignite the "boxing vs. MMA" debate, a bout between 10-time UFC champion Randy Couture (18-10 MMA, 15-7 UFC) and former boxing champion James Toney (0-0 MMA, 0-0 UFC) is targeted for the UFC's first trip to Boston.
> 
> Fighters Only was the first to report the possibility of the pairing, and MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) today confirmed that while the matchup is far from official, it's in the works for a headlining spot at the event.
> 
> ...


the card shaping up nicely .
Toney need to tag randy once-twice with semi decent shots and it's "lights-out" , but let's hope randy take him down fast and elbow him till he quit.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

What happened to Toney calling out Kimbo? Nevermind that. Anyways, Toney is cleary as dumb as he sounds. 

"Hey, I'm brand to new to MMA and only have boxing to fall back on. I think I'll take a 5 time champion, hall of fame, true, mixed martial artist in my debut." Dumb as ****. 

Although, Toney could win if he could keep it standing, boxing. Let's face it, 4 months won't be long enough for Toney to learn how to keep from having his dumbass thrown to the mat and pounded on or subbed. Hopefully, after Couture absolutely mauls him, Toney will shut the **** up for a minute at least.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Big mistake if this is true. Toney: 0-1.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

This is the fight I figured Dana would set up for Toney. He wants to prove MMA is still better so he puts the incoming boxer up against a wrestler who will take him down all night long. If Randy does not take it dow though I see he could get KOed in the clinch or trying to box with Toney. Should be an interesting fight if (big if) toney can keep it standing.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Toney's first fight in a cage will make him very used to it since he'll be up against it for a long, long time.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Dana really wants to send a message to those who thinks boxing is the better sport. Too bad the message is being sent to James Toney who is really over the hill. Toney will be put down hard and quick if he fights Randy. This will not be a Mercer v. Sylvia situation. MMA is a whole new game, and Toney will be finding this out quick.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Lulz...Randy is gonna have some fun....:thumbsup:


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

There are other matchups I would have rather seen to get Toney bashed in; Randy is fuckin old and has a bit of a history of thinking his boxing is better than it is. His recent win against grandpa Coleman probably doesn't help that mindset.

Couture should _definitely_ win, he's a way better fighter, but I wouldn't be flabbergasted if he found a way to get himself knocked out. If he does lose it's going to make MMA look awful compared to boxing when in reality it'd just be a matter of a guy who's way WAY past his prime being unable to compete with contenders or non-contenders like Toney.

Couture should win though, and it should be easy. Just cover your face as you move forward (as opposed to trying to throw stupid punches, which I'm afraid he'll do), tie up, and take Toney down. Once Toney's down the fight should end pretty quickly.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Randy better take him down, cause aint no way hes gonna pull of his "dirty boxing cage clinch" tactic, hell just get uppercut to hell.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

The logic of that fight in sence MMA vs Boxing is good.

Old legendary MMA fighter vs old legendary Boxer.

Randy is always in great shape. James was totally out of shape.

Only way Randy could lose this is that he fall into boxing game. As mentioned before.

So obviously Dana chose way of shuting Toneys mouth.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Toney is gonna get beatdown, he is not even a puncher at HW in boxing...last time he stopped a decent fighter was like 7 years ago.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I would have liked to see Jon Jones on em or Thiago Silva. Take em down and tap em out...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Jamal said:


> Randy better take him down, cause aint no way hes gonna pull of his "dirty boxing cage clinch" tactic, hell just get uppercut to hell.


Nope. Cant agree there J.

Its the one doing the pressing that gets off the uppercuts. If Toney is being pressed against the cage, hes not upper cutting shit.

I predict Randy pressing to the cage immediately and elbowing Toneys fat shiney head an awful lot. I then predict Toney doing a Mercer and walking away whilst mumbling something to the ref about "pound for pound" and "fight like a man"... except the ref wont hear it for all the laughing.

We will never see Toney in the UFC again.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Toney shouldn't even be in the UFC but it's pretty cool that two veterans of their respective sports get to go at it and who could represent MMA better than Couture?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Jamal said:


> Randy better take him down, cause aint no way hes gonna pull of his "dirty boxing cage clinch" tactic, hell just get uppercut to hell.


I hope you have someone to remind you of this statement on fight night.
Toney is going to get *mugged* in the clinch. He doesn't know what a clinch is. the first time randy backs him in to the cage he'll be looking for the ref to separate them. He's gonna be so mad when Randy doesn't back off and "fight like a man"

I could see Randy talking him through the entire fight.
" this is a thai clinch, notice my knees. this is a greco, and we call this DIRTY boxing. Always watch for the trip when I'm elbowing your head. Here, let me help you up."

I predict a very painful and entertaining clinic in the first round. In the second round Toney will be exhausted and Randy will *KNOCK HIM OUT STANDING UP*. Either by head kick when toney tries to bob and weave or superman punch after he's kicked his leg 2 or 10 times.

I can't remember Randy KO'ing anyone before. It would be perfect if this were his first. I just hope Randy doesn't mount him because then I see Toney tapping from position and fatigue like any other newbie.(actually I think he would forget how to tap and the fight would end with toney screaming at the ref "get this MF off me!!")

Randy really wants this fight. NO ONE in MMA wants Randy Couture pursuing them, certainly not an over the hill neophyte. Of course Toney's not smart enough to know this. I cant't wait to hear his trash talk before and after the fight. I think he'll be a little harder to understand after.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Nope. Cant agree there J.
> 
> Its the one doing the pressing that gets off the uppercuts. If Toney is being pressed against the cage, hes not upper cutting shit.
> 
> ...


Agree completely until the final sentence. I think we'll see 2 James Toney fights in the UFC, he'll more than likely lose to Randy before potentially stepping in against Kimbo Slice. Think the PPV buys that fight would bring-in would be too much for Dana and the UFC to resist. Unless Kimbo loses to Mitrione anyway.


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

I have often wondered why Dana signed Toney in the first place. He is an over the hill, out of shape, past his prime boxer with no MMA experience at all. That being said, he was a great boxer in his day and his record speaks for itself. But, why did Dana sign him with the UFC with absolutely no experience? In my personal opinion it was to prove a point. It was to prove that a boxer cannot hang with today's MMA fighters in an MMA rules match. There is a ongoing debate on this topic and I really believe he is using Toney to prove a point. Giving him Randy in his first fight just further validates this belief for me. Randy is the absolute worst possible matchup or Toney. No matter what anyone thinks, Randy is not stupid. He is a master at gameplans. He will not try and trade with Toney on his feet. I can see he pawing a jab or a few kicks to get Toney to engage, then he will immediately shoot, take him down and pound him out. Unfortunately even this will probably not shut up Mr. Toney. He will probably call Randy a pus** for not standing with him or something like that. But oh well, the deed will be done regardless.

I would like to clarify something before the boxing purists on here attack me. As far as the MMA vs. Boxing debate goes, the reverse is also true. When I said that a boxer cannot hang in an MMA match, the reverse is also true. If Randy and Toney had purely a boxing match, Randy would get beat down. That is also why the boxing vs. MMA debate is so stupid in the first place. You can't compare apples to oranges.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

gwabblesore said:


> Couture should _definitely_ win, he's a way better fighter, but I wouldn't be flabbergasted if he found a way to get himself knocked out. If he does lose it's going to make MMA look awful compared to boxing when in reality it'd just be a matter of a guy who's way WAY past his prime being unable to compete with contenders or non-contenders like Toney.


Agree. Randy has looked slow and chinny lately, it isn't out of the question that he get caught and dropped. Toney even HAVING this fight legitimizes him too much. If he actually won I'd feel sick. If this happens Couture better be smart enough to just take him down and pound him out.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

This has the potential to be a disaster for MMA ...I have faith in Randy but I would be lying if I said I wasnt a little worried....I mean WHAT IF Tony WINS????? Its not probable but the chance is there...I would be sick


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i really want Randy to keep it standing.

not standing as in boxing range tho.

in the clinch. put Toney against the cage and find out who has the best boxing..... DIRTY boxing.... i think we should all know the answer to that.

Randy via TKO after dropping Toney from the clinch against the cage.

Toney would feel even dumber to be hurt "standing"

it still sickens me how ignorant alot of ppl (including here) are to how little power James Toney really has and how washed up he is.

He isnt KOing anybody with 1 shot. He isnt Ray Mercer. Ray is a HUGE HW that HUGE natural power.

Toney is a MW with a HW stomach. Flat feet and poor cardio.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

G_Land said:


> This has the potential to be a disaster for MMA ...I have faith in Randy but I would be lying if I said I wasnt a little worried....I mean WHAT IF Tony WINS????? Its not probable but the chance is there...I would be sick


Every time I have worried about Randy that worry was misplaced.
I worried he couldn't out wrestle tito (spanked him and made him cry)
I worried that he couldn't take chuck down (there is no td defense when your feet are over your head)
I worried he couldn't get through tim's reach. (first punch)
I thought GG had every tool he needed to make Randy look old.

Toney is old. He's 5 years younger than Randy. That's too old to get in a cage with CAPTAIN AMERICA.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you I feel better lol


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

bad fight for Toney, very bad fight.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

*Here we go: COUTURE COULD FACE TONEY AT UFC 118 IN BOSTON*

Nothing totally official, but TSN is huge in Canada, so this is a good lead.



> Randy Couture could be part of the UFC's trip to Boston this August and his opponent may be former heavyweight boxing champion James Toney.
> 
> The UFC is aiming to have Couture back in the octagon for UFC 118 in Boston, according to a report from Fighters Only Magazine.
> 
> ...


http://www.tsn.ca/mma/story/?id=319107


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

You guys aren't giving any respect for Toneys power. If you clips Couture it's over especially with Randy of late Coleman clipped him once and it looked like it hurt him.

I just hope Randy goes for the TD within seconds then it's all him.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Oops...missed the earlier thread. Mods...please delete.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

gwabblesore said:


> There are other matchups I would have rather seen to get Toney bashed in; Randy is fuckin old and has a bit of a history of thinking his boxing is better than it is. His recent win against grandpa Coleman probably doesn't help that mindset.
> 
> Couture should _definitely_ win, he's a way better fighter, but I wouldn't be flabbergasted if he found a way to get himself knocked out. If he does lose it's going to make MMA look awful compared to boxing when in reality it'd just be a matter of a guy who's way WAY past his prime being unable to compete with contenders or non-contenders like Toney.
> 
> Couture should win though, and it should be easy. Just cover your face as you move forward (as opposed to trying to throw stupid punches, which I'm afraid he'll do), tie up, and take Toney down. Once Toney's down the fight should end pretty quickly.


This is exactly how I feel...


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Randy definitely won't trade with him. It will go to the ground after a few leg kicks or when Toney tries to connect with a punch. Not my first choice as an opponent, but Randy will get the job done. Then maybe Dana can sell Toney's contract to Strikefarce.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

hkado said:


> Dana really wants to send a message to those who thinks boxing is the better sport.


 Your right, and its honestly pathetic that this is even happening. Taking a fat, old, way past his prime boxer and putting him against a wrestler. I can't help but lose respect for Dana after he signed Toney. I know Toney wanted to join the UFC and insulted Dana until he got signed, but honestly, Dana should have had the balls to walk away and take the high road.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Lols Im with you Mr.Sparkle


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't think Toney ever had much power. I'm sure he's still faster than Randy. But, Randy will have sparring partners who are faster than Toney. Randy Doesn't have a weak chin, he's been cracked by some big shots. I've never seen evidence that Toney has one punch power like Chuck or even Leznar. He doesn't have the cardio left to pitterpatter Randy, Diaz style for 3 rounds.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

T.Bone said:


> Toney shouldn't even be in the UFC but it's pretty cool that two veterans of their respective sports get to go at it and who could represent MMA better than Couture?


This is not fair or cool at all. This is MMA rules, if this was boxing rules and toney and couture would fighting, everyone would be bitching about how unfair this is.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Mc19 said:


> This is not fair or cool at all. This is MMA rules, if this was boxing rules and toney and couture would fighting, everyone would be bitching about how unfair this is.


lol why are you moaning when Toney called Couture out on numerous occasions? He asked for it, he's going to get it.

I hope Randy just toys with him for a round, GnP him without finish it just to tire him out, then come out in the second and knock his ass out from standing.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Mc19 said:


> This is not fair or cool at all. This is MMA rules, if this was boxing rules and toney and couture would fighting, everyone would be bitching about how unfair this is.



Fair? It is not a question of fairness. Toney asked, begged, stalked and insulted for this. He is not being forced to do this. **** Toney!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mc19 said:


> This is not fair or cool at all. This is MMA rules, if this was boxing rules and toney and couture would fighting, everyone would be bitching about how unfair this is.


Not if Randy had been stalking a boxing promoter and badmouthing his boxers on tv.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Mc19 said:


> This is not fair or cool at all. This is MMA rules, if this was boxing rules and toney and couture would fighting, everyone would be bitching about how unfair this is.


He chose to come to the UFC. If Toney doesn't like it he should go back to boxing.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Fair? It is not a question of fairness. Toney asked, begged, stalked and insulted for this. He is not being forced to do this. **** Toney!


I agree! But Dana should have said no. This fight shouldn't even be happening. And I was responding, to the other guy saying its cool seeing two legends go at it. I was just saying, this fight is going to be so one sided that it will suck. And it really doesn't show that MMA is better than boxing in my opinion.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

T.Bone said:


> He chose to come to the UFC. If Toney doesn't like it he should go back to boxing.


Exactly, i Don't even know what the point of him coming to the UFC is. What is he going to accomplish? He is certainly not going to win a belt. He's just trying to make a few bucks before he retires.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Dont know what makes you guys so sure that Toney is only going to have boxing to fall back on, for all we know he could be a real good all round MMA skilled fighter with exceptional boxing skills and punching power, and I doubt Randy Couture is out of his comfort zone age and tank wise, so should be a good show for a showcase fight standards.

I'm sure Toney is fully aware of the rule he will be fighting under and will be fully prepared to fight under those rules, to think that he is planning to come out and just box is stupid, most MMA fighters come from one fighting style or another Wrestling, Thai Boxing, why not boxing, ever stopped to think that maybe the reason we have never seen a first class boxer come through and be successful in MMA before is because unlike Wrestling, BJJ, Judo, Thai Boxing,,,, Boxing does have its own very recognised and profitable professional scene to work within, so therefore the choice to stay in boxing offers great insensitive, MMA has a way to go still before it can tempt current top boxers to join for this reason, but I think that a good boxing ground basis could be moulded into a successful MMA fighter.

Couture could be in real trouble here.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Mc19 said:


> I agree! But Dana should have said no. This fight shouldn't even be happening. And I was responding, to the other guy saying its cool seeing two legends go at it. I was just saying, this fight is going to be so one sided that it will suck. And it really doesn't show that MMA is better than boxing in my opinion.


Fair enough. Its just that your original post didn't come off that way.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mc19 said:


> I agree! But Dana should have said no. This fight shouldn't even be happening. And I was responding, to the other guy saying its cool seeing two legends go at it. I was just saying, this fight is going to be so one sided that it will suck. And it really doesn't show that MMA is better than boxing in my opinion.


I hope it's so one sided that it's entertaining and I hope it shows that Randy is an exceptional athlete and toney is a punchdrunk fool.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Dont know what makes you guys so sure that Toney is only going to have boxing to fall back on, for all we know he could be a real good all round MMA skilled fighter with exceptional boxing skills and punching power, and I doubt Randy Couture is out of his comfort zone age and tank wise, so should be a good show for a showcase fight standards.
> 
> I'm sure Toney is fully aware of the rule he will be fighting under and will be fully prepared to fight under those rules, to think that he is planning to come out and just box is stupid, most MMA fighters come from one fighting style or another Wrestling, Thai Boxing, why not boxing, ever stopped to think that maybe the reason we have never seen a first class boxer come through and be successful in MMA before is because unlike Wrestling, BJJ, Judo, Thai Boxing,,,, Boxing does have its own very recognised and profitable professional scene to work within, so therefore the choice to stay in boxing offers great insensitive, MMA has a way to go still before it can tempt current top boxers to join for this reason, but I think that a good boxing ground basis could be moulded into a successful MMA fighter.
> 
> Couture could be in real trouble here.


If Toney has any MMA background, other than boxing, it would be known. While boxing I seriously doubt that he would have been training in any aspect of MMA and risking injuries that would affect his ability to box. He could barely get in shape for his boxing matches, so I doubt he had time to do much else other than answer in the affirmative to, "do you want fries with that?"


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

LMAO 

sorry killer... do you watch boxing??

Toney isnt getting offered any fights. Nobody with a name wants to fight a washed up bum with a fake belt.

he hasnt meant a thing in boxing in a long, long, LONG time. He hasnt fought anybody of substance since he lost twice to Samuel Peter (your probably like who??) 3 years ago.

He is about as washed up as can be. He never trained boxing that hard, he is just a natural talent but you think suddenly he gonna get his fat ass up to train MMA full time??

Did you see him on TV with Mercer and Bas?? lol this guy is a joke. he obv isnt gonna train. Even Mercer was trying to subtlely tell him he better train ground game.

he isnt with a real camp and i dont think his "daddy" is gonna teach him much. Its weird he even said his dad was a "death cage fighter" since from what i know about James, his dad was abusive and left his mom and him a long, long time ago.

This guy is clearly messed up and is clearly looking for a payday.

He has almost no chance of winning this fight. i would say 5%.

his defensive boxing technique wont translate well into MMA. he will be open for TDs, clinches and kicks all night long.

Randy will own him there, likely clinch him and punish him, get him down and pound him out.

unless he wants to be slick and sub him. that could be funny.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Dont know what makes you guys so sure that Toney is only going to have boxing to fall back on,* for all we know he could be a real good all round MMA skilled fighter with exceptional boxing skills and punching power*, and I doubt Randy Couture is out of his comfort zone age and tank wise, so should be a good show for a showcase fight standards.
> 
> I'm sure Toney is fully aware of the rule he will be fighting under and *will be fully prepared to fight under those rules, to think that he is planning to come out and just box is stupid,* most MMA fighters come from one fighting style or another Wrestling, Thai Boxing, why not boxing, ever stopped to think that maybe the reason we have never seen a first class boxer come through and be successful in MMA before is because unlike Wrestling, BJJ, Judo, Thai Boxing,,,, Boxing does have its own very recognised and profitable professional scene to work within, so *therefore the choice to stay in boxing offers great insensitive,* MMA has a way to go still before it can tempt current top boxers to join for this reason, but I think that *a good boxing ground* *basis could be moulded into a successful MMA fighter.*
> 
> Couture could be in real trouble here.


 

Sorry but had to throw my 2 cents in here......What makes you think he is a skilled well rounded MMA fighter...for all we know??? Seriously he is a boxer, he is slow and he stands right in front of people, so Im just curious how you think he is or could have become a well rounded MMA fighter??

Also, I agree he will be fully prepared to fight under those rules but at the same time that really has nothing to do with him being able to deliver in the cage against a guy like Randy....who IMO...yes will certainly get the better of the Dirty Boxing....Randy has no problem blocking punches from the clinch even uppercuts, Toney wont be the first person trying to throw them at him....

Im not a spelling Nazi but I think you meant...insentive

Lastly, it takes a long time to be molded into a great fighter in terms of learning the ground game wrestling, Jitz, grappling all take serious time and I dont think Toney has invested it.....

Randy is at a serious advantage here....:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> If Toney has any MMA background, other than boxing, it would be known. While boxing I seriously doubt that he would have been training in any aspect of MMA and risking injuries that would affect his ability to box. He could barely get in shape for his boxing matches, so I doubt he had time to do much else other than answer in the affirmative to, "do you want fries with that?"


I'm sure he is training MMA right now, just because he has no professional background in MMA does not mean he will not be able to pick it up quickly, did Lesnar have a background in MMA or just wrestling, did Herschel Walker have any type of MMA or professional fighting background, to think that a boxer stands no chance in an octagon and will come in expecting to just box is ridiculous, and Randy is not exactly the most dangerous MMA opponent he could be facing, Toney may be a surprise to a lot of MMA fans for all we know about what he could do under MMA rules.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I want randy to clinch him up against the cage and dirty box the shit out of him, in the end TKO'ing him. Imagine how embarrassed Toney would feel then? Getting beaten up standing. The man is a clown any way and is blatantly just arrogant towards mma. He isnt going to be training his ass off on the ground game and wrestling, he's lazy, washed up and never had any real power in the first place. Hes going to enter the octagon, try and box randy like he would in a ring and get destroyed.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I want randy to clinch him up against the cage and dirty box the shit out of him, in the end TKO'ing him. Imagine how embarrassed Toney would feel then? Getting beaten up standing. The man is a clown any way and is blatantly just arrogant towards mma. He isnt going to be training his ass off on the ground game and wrestling, he's lazy, washed up and never had any real power in the first place. Hes going to enter the octagon, try and box randy like he would in a ring and get destroyed.


This is what's going to happen. I just wish Dana had let Kimbo do it instead of a hall of famer.

Maybe they'll let him work his way down and get kimbo on his 3rd fight when he's had time to go through all of his excuses.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

oldfan said:


> This is what's going to happen. I just wish Dana had let Kimbo do it instead of a hall of famer.
> 
> Maybe they'll let him work his way down and get kimbo on his 3rd fight when he's had time to go through all of his excuses.


 
I wouldnt like Kimbo's chances as much TBH....:confused05:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I'm sure he is training MMA right now, just because he has no professional background in MMA does not mean he will not be able to pick it up quickly, did Lesnar have a background in MMA or just wrestling, did Herschel Walker have any type of MMA or professional fighting background, to think that a boxer stands no chance in an octagon and will come in expecting to just box is ridiculous, and Randy is not exactly the most dangerous MMA opponent he could be facing, Toney may be a surprise to a lot of MMA fans for all we know about what he could do under MMA rules.


 
How can you even compare that tub of mumbling lard to Herschel Walker or Brock????? Those 2 are freaks of nature that are natural at everything


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> I wouldnt like Kimbo's chances as much TBH....:confused05:


Because it goes from a ridiculously one sided show, to a fight.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Yikes.

Maybe Toney can defend takedowns, but it's hard to imagine him defending _Randy Couture takedowns_.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe he can catch him with one of those upercuts he boasted about in one of his videos and "Send him to the moon"...If it goes to the ground it will only last as long as randy wants it to


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I'm sure he is training MMA right now, just because he has no professional background in MMA does not mean he will not be able to pick it up quickly, *did Lesnar have a background in MMA or just wrestling, did Herschel Walker have any type of MMA or professional fighting background, to think that a boxer stands no chance in an octagon and will come in expecting to just box is ridiculous*, and Randy is not exactly the most dangerous MMA opponent he could be facing, Toney may be a surprise to a lot of MMA fans for all we know about what he could do under MMA rules.


First off Herschel Walker fought Greg Nagy, a guy nowhere near the level of Randy Couture, and looked pretty terrible; and Lesnar had a background far better suited to MMA than Boxing. How many pure boxers have been successful in MMA? I can only think of 1, Marcus Davis, but his success didn't come until he'd been training for a couple of years and realised that he needed more than boxing to get through. 

Also, I think you're over-estimating James Toney's intelligence here. He comes across as uneducated on the sport, arrogant, doesn't have a particularly brilliant camp and is FAR from anywhere close to his prime. If this was a prime James Toney coming into this fight, with 2 years of MMA training and some fight experience in a cage, he could have a chance. But going in green, with very little training and no experience against a guy like Couture is just asking for punishment. He probably knows that, which is why he's stopped calling out Couture in the past month or so, and focused on calling out Kimbo, who he thinks will more than likely stand and trade with him.

James Toney could knock Couture out early. He has decent power with 16oz gloves on, and he's been boxing a long time, so with 4oz gloves on he's going to be a threat, especially if he's in good condition. But if he doesn't land an early shot, then he is getting beaten up badly, and I expect Couture to send a message to him. I don't see James Toney's MMA career lasting long.


----------



## bazmagoo (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it just me or do you think that the UFC would have trouble getting this bout sanctioned? A five time MMA champion in his 20 - 30th MMA fight against a man making his professional debut. Doesn't seem fair to me.


----------



## LightsOut (Apr 23, 2010)

Toney will KO Randy in the first, Randy is old and didn't pay his electric bill so his lights must go out! :thumb02:


----------



## limitufc (Oct 3, 2008)

the sad part about this, is I don't care about Randy's fights anymore...

he's not a top contender anymore...


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Also, I think you're over-estimating James Toney's intelligence here. He comes across as uneducated on the sport, arrogant, doesn't have a particularly brilliant camp and is FAR from anywhere close to his prime.


where do you guys get all this "verbage" for such an in depth analysis? :laugh:


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

bazmagoo said:


> Is it just me or do you think that the UFC would have trouble getting this bout sanctioned? A five time MMA champion in his 20 - 30th MMA fight against a man making his professional debut. Doesn't seem fair to me.


Toney is already a professional fighter though


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

LightsOut said:


> Toney will KO Randy in the first, Randy is old and didn't pay his electric bill so his lights must go out! :thumb02:


Yeah, Im sure the young and aspiring James Toney will have no problem keeping the old greco roman wrestler Couture on his feet.

Please, Couture will shoot the first chance he gets, and against fool like Toney who belives his boxing stance will hold up since he got 4oz gloves, he'll be on his back flopping around having no idea what to do while eating elbow after elbow wishing he was back In the boxing ring.

I pray to god the bookies belive Toney has a chance In this fight, cause then I'll get a second mortgage and cash In big!


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Toney's first fight in a cage will make him very used to it since he'll be up against it for a long, long time.


lol, I know Randy is not much of a sub guy,although he pulled one off recently, but hope he takes him down and subs him quickly, just so he doesn't take any risks standing.
Randy should have it in the bag, but stranger things have happened.
I'm suprised ufc gave him such a hard test on his first in terms of grappling skill.
I thought maybe they'd have given him someone like an ex tuffer, Roy Nelson I thought would have been quite a good match in his first fight.
I thought maybe Anderson could have thought him in a catchweight, as he wants to test out his boxing skills.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

LightsOut said:


> Toney will KO Randy in the first, Randy is old and didn't pay his electric bill so his lights must go out! :thumb02:


Gimmick???


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

bazmagoo said:


> Is it just me or do you think that the UFC would have trouble getting this bout sanctioned? A five time MMA champion in his 20 - 30th MMA fight against a man making his professional debut. Doesn't seem fair to me.


I see your point, but think there'll be no problem getting sanctioned, or shouldn't be IMO, as although Randys had a lot of fights, JT has had just as many boxing, and I don't know any mma fighter that's died from wrestling, as for getting punched in the face I think Randy may be more worried, as getting punched in the head, is getting punched in the head, regardless of if it's on the floor or standing, and am sure Toney has taken a few before. In regards to subs if he doesn't like it he can always tap.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I'm sure he is training MMA right now, just because he has no professional background in MMA does not mean he will not be able to pick it up quickly, did Lesnar have a background in MMA or just wrestling, did Herschel Walker have any type of MMA or professional fighting background, to think that a boxer stands no chance in an octagon and will come in expecting to just box is ridiculous, and Randy is not exactly the most dangerous MMA opponent he could be facing, Toney may be a surprise to a lot of MMA fans for all we know about what he could do under MMA rules.


Lesnar got worked in his first fight with anyone of relevance. And even though Walker had the clear advantage of size and strength over a guy I had never heard of it took him three rounds to finish the fight. And walker is by far the biggest freak of nature I have ever seen. Last I heard he had like 1% body fat and does a thousand push ups and situps a day.

Fact is Toney has been too caught up calling out everyone from Lesnar to Kimbo that he has not really thought about how good he is and tried to focus on one fight at a time.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Athletic Commission here doesn't allow the fight to happen. They F'ing blow donkey nuts, we usually have literally 3 different fight cards in a month here... now that the comission is in place we've had 1! They also seem to think that everyones record here in MA is now 0-0 because none of the other fights actually counted seeing as we had no AC...

They are making it hard for everyone to fight, and it wouldn't surprise me if the screw it up bigtime for the UFC.


----------



## bazmagoo (Dec 31, 2006)

To be honest I would absolutely love to see Randy beat the crap out of James Toney, but I find it hard to see any reputable athletic commission sanctioning it.

Toney obviously has brain damage already, and taking 100 + unanswered blows to the head isn't going to help it. Considering Randy has the option to put this on the ground immediately where Toney is basically helpless, I wouldn't consider this anywhere near a fair fight.

Not to say I wouldn't love to see it though, and it would sell a gigantic amount of pay per views!


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

One of the promoters here was saying a guy that had fought as an amature before the commission took over wanted to go PRO seeing as they arn't allowing amature fights until further notice, and they denied his licence due to "inexperince" well how the hell is a fighter going to get experince if he can't fight?!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...Tony vs. RANDY??? LOL!*

...I hope this is a joke. Randy is the last person Tony should have as a debut fight. I don't know why Dana even signed him. Tony must owe the IRS or be deep in debt. Roy Nelson already called James out. Why doesn't he fight Kimbo instead? It's hard to believe that Joe Silva would put Randy in with Tony...:confused03: It's beyond me. To me, that's really an insult to Randy. I can't even imagine how badly Randy would smoke him...


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I hope you have someone to remind you of this statement on fight night.
> Toney is going to get *mugged* in the clinch. He doesn't know what a clinch is. the first time randy backs him in to the cage he'll be looking for the ref to separate them. He's gonna be so mad when Randy doesn't back off and "fight like a man"
> 
> I could see Randy talking him through the entire fight.
> ...


Ok, so based on your thinking, toney is gonna come into an mma match with NO training and NO knowledge of the sport and NO knowledge of his opponent.....hmm kinda stupid if u ask me.

Now im not saying toney is gonna win, or even put up that much of a challenge to randy. But come on. Hes most probably focusing on a ground game right now, takedown defense and definatly clinch grappling/striking seeing as how thats randys fight style and how hes going to go wbout fighting randy.

Seriously, toney isnt going going to be totally oblivious to the fact that hes in an mma fight. Dont get me wrong tho im not saying toney is going to master all of these skills before the fight, hes probably going to lose, but dont try and make it seem that toney is not going to be aware of the fact that its an mma match

your post is really all hate and not actually thinking rationally about the fight.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Kind of a pointless matchup in the grand scheme of things but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't excited to see it. There is a very real possibility that Toney could take this fight while its still on the feet. Unfortunately for Toney, that opportunity will only exist if Randy feels the need to prove himself on the feet against the highly regarded boxing pro. If it comes to that then I would say Randy is making a huge mistake and really needs to put this fight into a clinch or take it to the ground immediately, and if he really must open up on the feet then wait until hes worn Toney out in the grappling.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

If Randy sticks to a good gameplan then he will win, but if hes stupid enough to press Toney up against the cage and dirty box, he will be put to sleep. If hes stupid enough to stand up with him, he'll be humiliated. Take him down and pound, pound, pound. Also, I think Randy needs to train for a headkick. Toney will be exhuasted after getting pounded on and I'd love to see his hands drop and Randy kick him right in the face for a KO. That'd be incredible.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Randy Couture vs. James Toney IS ON for UFC 118!*



> James Toney‘s wishes may be granted. He called out Randy Couture, and Couture stepped up. The two may meet at UFC 118 in Boston, Mass.
> 
> Though the bout is not official, it is being targeted for the Aug. 28 card. Couture, a long-time fixture in the sport, has openly stated that he would take on Toney, who has called out several reputable fighters.
> 
> ...


Source - http://xtremecouture.wordpress.com/2010/04/23/james-toney-vs-randy-couture-ufc-118/


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I want to know how James Toney's old dude in the background, hype man feels about this.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Dan0 said:


> Source - http://xtremecouture.wordpress.com/2010/04/23/james-toney-vs-randy-couture-ufc-118/


This has been posted. It's lame for any boxing fan or true MMA fan. Couture is known for his dirty boxing and his ability to bang and trade, but he will not do so with toney. Despite both men being in their twilight years of fame and athleticism, Randy can and WILL easily take Toney down. The only what if is if he can connect and KO Randy. Toney has outstanding heart and chin and will be able to take some punishment during the GnP. 

Why MMA fans are intrigued by this is beyond me. NO ONE on boxing forums talk about this very often. Everything is about Mosley Mayweather, the Super Six boxing tournament, the recent Martinez Vs Pavlik, Berto's last fight, Potential David Haye Vs Klitschko etc. Boxing fans realize this means nothing about "MMA Vs Boxing" as this is an MMA match. Toney is too old to learn a new sport, is still ambivalent about boxing and MMA and is lazily training both and has absolutely no desire to fight to win...just to make money. I can't blame him. 

It is sad that fighting is coming down to these spectacles though. Resources should be used to promote legit MMA fighters that have been training MMA for years and to prospect real talent. This is just for the "have's" at Zuffa to make more money on the casual fans and then to promote "MMA is better than boxing." :sarcastic12:


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Aside from the good ol "if he gets caught by a punch" theory etc... let's not kid ourselves here. Randy should and will dominate this fight. Why? Because even Randy's biggest haters cannot disprove the fact that he is one of the best STRATEGIST to ever fight in MMA. There's no way he's going to be boxing vs a hall of fame boxer because Randy is not stupid. He's smart and what's more crafty enough to execute a solid gameplan and that's what he'll win with "PLANNING".


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Randy's strategy is to do the same shit over and over. clinch, dirty box and maybe takedowns.

The only strategy he has here is very obvious.


----------



## LightsOut (Apr 23, 2010)

Toney has very fast hands, you're all going to be stunned when he renders your hero unconcious in the 1st round, this great UFC champ gets sparked out by an old boxer with no MMA training will show how 2nd rate these MMAers are when it comes to stand up and chin.

As Toney says, when i connect with these little gloves somebodys head might fly into orbit!


----------



## bazmagoo (Dec 31, 2006)

Randy will be able to shoot in from the other side of the Octagon if he wants, Toney will spend about 30 seconds to a minute trying to stand up before he gasses, then Randy will pound him into a referee stoppage before the end of the first round.

I'm not too excited about this either, I'm not sure why MMA fans would care. Boxing and MMA are two different sports with certain similarities, get over it already. We all know Randy will win in an MMA fight as Toney would win in a boxing match, so who really cares about this? Certainly not me.:bye02:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

LightsOut said:


> Toney has very fast hands, you're all going to be stunned when he renders your hero unconcious in the 1st round, this great UFC champ gets sparked out by an old boxer with no MMA training will show how 2nd rate these MMAers are when it comes to stand up and chin.
> 
> As Toney says, when i connect with these little gloves somebodys head might fly into orbit!


Are you the old fool in the background of the latest video that parrots everything Toney says?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Because it goes from a ridiculously one sided show, to a fight.


 
It just goes to two rediculous fighters in MMA terms....:thumbsup:



LightsOut said:


> Toney will KO Randy in the first, Randy is old and didn't pay his electric bill so his lights must go out! :thumb02:


 
Yikes...take your bets all day here!!!!



MILFHunter947 said:


> Ok, so based on your thinking,* toney is gonna come into an mma match with NO training and NO knowledge of the sport and NO knowledge of his opponent.....hmm kinda stupid if u ask me.*
> 
> Now im not saying toney is gonna win, or even put up that much of a challenge to randy. But come on. Hes most probably focusing on a ground game right now, takedown defense and definatly clinch grappling/striking seeing as how thats randys fight style and how hes going to go wbout fighting randy.
> 
> ...


Who is James wrestling coach, who is his grappling coach and who teaches him BJJ??? Let me know when you find out......otherwise your above post is Bullshit....:thumbsup: Your making assumptions and you have no fact to base them off....


daveh98 said:


> This has been posted. It's lame for any boxing fan or true MMA fan. Couture is known for his dirty boxing and his ability to bang and trade, but he will not do so with toney. Despite both men being in their twilight years of fame and athleticism, Randy can and WILL easily take Toney down. The only what if is if he can connect and KO Randy. Toney has outstanding heart and chin and will be able to take some punishment during the GnP.
> 
> Why MMA fans are intrigued by this is beyond me. NO ONE on boxing forums talk about this very often. Everything is about Mosley Mayweather, the Super Six boxing tournament, the recent Martinez Vs Pavlik, Berto's last fight, Potential David Haye Vs Klitschko etc. Boxing fans realize this means nothing about "MMA Vs Boxing" as this is an MMA match. Toney is too old to learn a new sport, is still ambivalent about boxing and MMA and is lazily training both and has absolutely no desire to fight to win...just to make money. I can't blame him.
> 
> It is sad that fighting is coming down to these spectacles though. Resources should be used to promote legit MMA fighters that have been training MMA for years and to prospect real talent. This is just for the "have's" at Zuffa to make more money on the casual fans and then to promote "MMA is better than boxing." :sarcastic12:


^^^THIS^^^


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Come on people, Toney gassed just calling Randy out, imagine what state he's going to be in after getting manhandled and elbowed in the face.

I can't wait for this fight. It should not be happening but I have no control over that so I'm just going to laugh when Toney gets destroyed.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Toney's first fight in a cage will make him very used to it since he'll be up against it for a long, long time.


boom!

I agree, this IS very interesting though.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Fairly interesting match up from quite a few perspectives.

First, it looks like Dana is setting Toney up against the worst possible fighter for him in Randy Couture who has fantastic wrestling and GnP. 

Then you look at it and it's Toney vs Couture, why the hell is he fighting such a big name?

I'm very intrigued by this match though, got a buy.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great so we get to see another boring L'n'P from Randy.


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Who is James wrestling coach, who is his grappling coach and who teaches him BJJ??? Let me know when you find out......otherwise your above post is Bullshit....:thumbsup: Your making assumptions and you have no fact to base them off....



Well mr. Smartass; using pure common sense would at least give you an idea of what i was saying. You cant be so stupid to actually think that toney wont at least train for takedowns, clinch and such things seeing as how thats the way randy is going to fight. 

No, i dont have to name specific people that are training him because i dont know and its not like im his fcking trainer, and none have been named yet, so that doesnt negate my post in anyway seeing as how i wasnt pointing out anything specific about the training.


And just so you dont cry, i found this link, doesnt say anything about specific trainers but this is all thats there.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/18158/tra...c-signee-james-toney-in-transition-to-mma.mma

again im not saying toneys gonna win or anything, but we cant be so oblivious to the fact that hes training for td's and stuff


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

hommage1985 said:


> Great so we get to see another boring L'n'P from Randy.


Except out of his last few fights only the one with Vera has been boring.

You can make the argument for the fight with Coleman, but come on, he was fighting Mark Coleman.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Except out of his last few fights only the one with Vera has been boring.
> 
> You can make the argument for the fight with Coleman, but come on, he was fighting Mark Coleman.


Personally i have found many of Randys fight painfully boring. I hope that James Toney gets to fight somebody that will stand up so i get to see a real fight. Giving Toney vs a boring wrestler is the stupidist move for UFC.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Was it a swerve? Did Dana sign JT because he believed he could be a legitimate draw in the Octagon? Or did he sign a loud mouthed boxer who he knew his mixed martial artists could run rough-shot over, thus giving him a bit of an edge in the MMA vs. boxing debate? No... not Dana... he's far too nice a guy to take advantage of anyone like that 

Not that I'd be bothered by it. JT more than deserves the forth coming ass kicking. War Couture.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MILFHunter947 said:


> Well mr. Smartass; using pure common sense would at least give you an idea of what i was saying. You cant be so stupid to actually think that toney wont at least train for takedowns, clinch and such things seeing as how thats the way randy is going to fight.
> 
> No, i dont have to name specific people that are training him because i dont know and its not like im his fcking trainer, and none have been named yet, so that doesnt negate my post in anyway seeing as how i wasnt pointing out anything specific about the training.
> 
> ...


Lots of profanity in there buddy.

Toney might be training with someone. But he is still boxing while he is training MMA. Yes if we were still talking a Kimbo Toney fight we might say his TDD could be up for it in his first MMA match. But this is Randy we are talking about here. This guy can take down anyone. Not saying we won't see another KO of randy, but the odds are definately against toney. Especially if he does not train fully in MMA and puts all his "natural ability" into it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MILFHunter947 said:


> Well mr. Smartass; using pure common sense would at least give you an idea of what i was saying. You cant be so stupid to actually think that toney wont at least train for takedowns, clinch and such things seeing as how thats the way randy is going to fight.
> 
> No, i dont have to name specific people that are training him because i dont know and its not like im his fcking trainer, and none have been named yet, so that doesnt negate my post in anyway seeing as how i wasnt pointing out anything specific about the training.
> 
> ...


 
Dont like being punked by a simple yet legitimate question do you??? Well sir I can tell you all it was was a question, clearly you have some issues and if i were you I would expect some sort of infraction in the next day or so....

Go read the rules before you start calling people shit on here and take something else into account....your new here a lot of us know one another....Im not being a smartass Im calling someone out that has no freakin clue what they are talking about.....so they spend the rest of their day looking for an article on Juanito Ibarra training Toney.....do you realize Juanito needs Toney prob more than Toney needs Juanito?? Im not going to freak on you for calling me multiple insults.....I'll let our wonderful staff handle that and just hit you with some of the most powerful neg rep on the board....Have a great day statement maker with no facts and no knowledge....:thumbsdown:

Also whatever Juanito is douing with Toney isnt going to turn him into a ground fighter overnight or even in a yr....but he should be prepared for a Randy....please go learn something then talk to us....:thumbsdown:


The505Butcher said:


> Lots of profanity in there buddy.
> 
> *Toney might be training with someone. But he is still boxing while he is training MMA. Yes if we were still talking a Kimbo Toney fight we might say his TDD could be up for it in his first MMA match.* But this is Randy we are talking about here. This guy can take down anyone. Not saying we won't see another KO of randy, but the odds are definately against toney. Especially if he does not train fully in MMA and puts all his "natural ability" into it.


^^^AGREED^^^


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Personally i have found many of Randys fight painfully boring. I hope that James Toney gets to fight somebody that will stand up so i get to see a real fight. Giving Toney vs a boring wrestler is the stupidist move for UFC.


I think boxing might be more your speed :sarcastic12:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Rampages old trainer, Juanito The Thief is Toneys trainer.

and we all know how well trained Rampage used to be. his solid BJJ and gameplans. his leg checking ability and well thought out fight plans.

MILFHUNTER. stop just randomly talking out your ass about James Toney and you will stop looking randomly clueless.

I still say Chuck had it right. If Dana wanted a sure thing, he would have dusted off Brown Pride, gave him an easy big payday and exposure before his title shot and have him seriously make James Toney scared to look at an octogan again.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I think boxing might be more your speed :sarcastic12:


Why watch Arturo Gatti or Erik Morales in real fights when i can watch Randy Couture wrestle.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Why watch Arturo Gatti or Erik Morales in real fights when i can watch Randy Couture wrestle.


Why watch MMA at all, amirite? 

To each his own, I suppose. I like stand-up as well, but wrestling is a part of the game, dude. Can't really pick and choose when it comes to this sport, otherwise you'll never truly enjoy it.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't think Couture should be fighting Toney unless that lard ass can drop down to LHW. If Toney insists on staying fat then he should be matched up against someone like Roy Nelson.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd love the irony of Couture dirty boxing Toney against the Octagon.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I actually see this fight going pretty much like Randy vs. Halme went. Halme obviously wasn't (he is dead now ) as good boxer as Toney is although he was Finland's HW champ at boxing and european championship contender, but Randy had a huge weight disadvantage back then as it was a HW bout and Halme was a HUGE guy. 
Either way Randy is 10 times craftier than he was back then and knows exactly what to do against a 1 dimensional boxer with next to no ground game. Sure Toney CAN win the fight by landing a shot or 2 before that takedown, but in my opinion Randy will take him down in first 20 seconds and the fight isn't going to round 2 from there.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Randys been looking like shit lately. I'd still pick him to win though even though I'm rooting for toney.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd love to see Randy come out, take Toney down and GnP him until the referee has to step in.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

What would be good is if someone like Cain got the fight and just circled Toney, kicking the crap out of his legs and ever time Toney stepped in, dump him on his back. By the second round Toney would be limping and stumbling all over the place and would get knocked the f out.

People exagerrate Toney's boxing being a factor. He hasn't even got an active style with fast footwork and he hasn't even got big power. I reckon even Couture can outsrtike him.

I want to see this guy embaressed and sent back to wherever it was he came from.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hiro said:


> What would be good is if someone like Cain got the fight and just circled Toney, kicking the crap out of his legs and ever time Toney stepped in, dump him on his back. By the second round Toney would be limping and stumbling all over the place and would get knocked the f out.
> 
> People exagerrate Toney's boxing being a factor. He hasn't even got an active style with fast footwork and he hasn't even got big power. I reckon even Couture can outsrtike him.
> 
> I want to see this guy embaressed and sent back to wherever it was he came from.


*YES!*
I hope he watched Faber/Aldo. If he has a brain cell left he's gettin daddy to show him that check kick again. And he's *BEGGING* Dana for Kimbo.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Hiro said:


> What would be good is if someone like Cain got the fight and just circled Toney, kicking the crap out of his legs and ever time Toney stepped in, dump him on his back. By the second round Toney would be limping and stumbling all over the place and would get knocked the f out.
> 
> People exagerrate Toney's boxing being a factor. He hasn't even got an active style with fast footwork and he hasn't even got big power. I reckon even Couture can outsrtike him.
> 
> I want to see this guy embaressed and sent back to wherever it was he came from.


Toney is much better standing. Couture is slow and has fading punch resistance. Couture should win but I don't like the fight for two reasons.

1: If Couture attempts to box and gets KTFO, boxing fans will never STFU about it and will troll MMA fans to the grave. At least with Sylvia we had a myriad of excuses.

2: I have a feeling the UFC will try to dupe the casuals into thinking he deserve another title shot because of his winning streak. That'd be a complete joke .


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

TLC said:


> Toney is much better standing. Couture is slow and has fading punch resistance. Couture should win but I don't like the fight for two reasons.
> 
> 1: If Couture attempts to box and gets KTFO, boxing fans will never STFU about it and will troll MMA fans to the grave. At least with Sylvia we had a myriad of excuses.
> 
> 2: I have a feeling the UFC will try to dupe the casuals into thinking he deserve another title shot because of his winning streak. That'd be a complete joke .


It's not a boxing fight. Toney has better standup since when? He hasn't ever had an MMA fight, you're just assuming based on the idea his boxing will transfer to MMA. It wont, as long as the other guy isn't stupid. 

The only reason big Timmy got KTFO is because he is static, terrible footwork and typically just boxes. All Randy has to do is keep moving and kick the crap out of Toney's legs. Toney doesn't have fast footwork or anything anyway, imagine how he's going to move after being kicked for 5 minutes.

I think you are overrating the application of boxing in MMA, especially a defensive boxer like Toney. All it will take is some footwork, some kicks and some takedowns as soon is things get in close. i.e MMA. That way, Toney stands little chance regardless of where the fight goes.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Randy can't handle counter punchers with wrestling.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Damone said:


> Randy can't handle counter punchers with wrestling.


Not exactly sure what that means. ever watch someone strike randy from the clinch? every time they do they go down.

I think the Idea that Toney only needs to "touch" Randy is a little silly. Randy can and has taken better shots than Toney can deliver. I can't remember Randy being KO'd. I've seen him Knocked DOWN by some huge shots, then he was either finished or not on the ground. Toney has no follow up skills. If he does get a knock down 20 years of training will tell him to ease up and wait for the ref.

On the other hand, if Randy "touches" toney he's not getting loose until Randy wants to turn him loose.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Not exactly sure what that means.


Come on, it's perfectly cromulent!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

toney will be successful, he will dominate


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If anything is cromulent here it's this: Randy will be training with expert boxers like he has for years. Does anyone here think that Toney is training with great wrestlers?

Toney made a huge move in training with Juanito Ibarra. Ibarra is known for teaching one wrestler a little bit of boxing. Anyone think he can teach an old boxer how to wrestle?

Anyone who thinks Toney has the slightest chance, please, please put some money on it so the rest of us can get better odds.

I think I've expessed myself cromulently enough even for you knuckleheads.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

THIS WILL BE RANDY


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> toney will be successful, he will dominate


HAHAHA this makes my point perfectly! Did anyone see any ko power in that vid? (1punch ko is the only miracle he can pray for)

Did anyone see anything in that vid to make you think Toney won't land on his head as many times as Randy wants him to?

Me neither.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

oldfan said:


> If anything is cromulent here it's this: Randy will be training with expert boxers like he has for years. Does anyone here think that Toney is training with great wrestlers?
> 
> Toney made a huge move in training with Juanito Ibarra. Ibarra is known for teaching one wrestler a little bit of boxing. Anyone think he can teach an old boxer how to wrestle?
> 
> ...


Just in case:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Cromulent&defid=60071


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

guy incognito said:


>


Well...you've definitely proved you can post a series of pictures...though little else.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Why is everyone so damn hostile towards Toney? I thought we were past this "Boxing vs MMA" thing. I actually hope Toney has a really good performance and KO's Randy. Not because I'm a part of a fictitious "boxing" side or "one of them" but because I think it would be more interesting for the division.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Just in case:
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Cromulent&defid=60071


HAHAHA!! ... holy**** it's a real word! (sorta) 

...and used correctly. That guys statement was cromulent!
.....ahhh...I learn so much here!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Biowza said:


> Why is everyone so damn hostile towards Toney? I thought we were past this "Boxing vs MMA" thing. I actually hope Toney has a really good performance and KO's Randy. Not because I'm a part of a fictitious "boxing" side or "one of them" but because I think it would be more interesting for the division.


The real questions is, "why is Toney so hostile towards everyone else." He brought all of this on himself and needs to be taught some respect for MMA.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

oldfan said:


> HAHAHA!! ... holy**** it's a real word! (sorta)
> 
> ...and used correctly. That guys statement was cromulent!
> .....ahhh...I learn so much here!


:thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

oldfan said:


> HAHAHA this makes my point perfectly! Did anyone see any ko power in that vid? (1punch ko is the only miracle he can pray for)
> 
> Did anyone see anything in that vid to make you think Toney won't land on his head as many times as Randy wants him to?
> 
> Me neither.


dude thats with boxing gloves and if you don't think toney could knockout anyone with these little MMA gloves than you sir are a complete idioy


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

God I hope Tony thinks that BS sholder roll counter shit will work In MMA ...If he stands like that its going to the matt in 10 seconds and donkey konged till the ref stops it TKO in the 1st


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> dude thats with boxing gloves so if you don't think toney could knockout anyone with these little MMA gloves than you sir are a complete idioy


If you had ever trained at anything you would know that those gloves are to protect a fighters hands. They do nothing to protect a fighters head. In fact, they create a larger point of contact and sometimes greater impact on the brain than a bare fist.

If toney lands a strike it'll probably be on top of Randy's head and break his hand.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

oldfan said:


> If you had ever trained at anything you would know that those gloves are to protect a fighters hands. They do nothing to protect a fighters head. In fact, they create a larger point of contact and sometimes greater impact on the brain than a bare fist.
> 
> If toney lands a strike it'll probably be on top of Randy's head and break his hand.


Also, there can be as little as a 2oz difference between an MMA glove and a boxing glove. 

There is a video out there where they test the impact difference between and MMA glove and a boxing glove. Essentially the difference is negligible.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

oldfan said:


> If you had ever trained at anything you would know that those gloves are to protect a fighters hands. They do nothing to protect a fighters head. In fact, they create a larger point of contact and sometimes greater impact on the brain than a bare fist.
> 
> If toney lands a strike it'll probably be on top of Randy's head and break his hand.


LOL at toney breaking his hands on randys head and no shit bloxing gloves create more damage than bare fists, you only feel pain in the spot you got hit with bare fists while your whole head goes like a gong when you get hit by a boxing glove.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Also, there can be as little as a 2oz difference between an MMA glove and a boxing glove.
> 
> There is a video out there where they test the impact difference between and MMA glove and a boxing glove. Essentially the difference is negligible.








is this what your talking about


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> LOL at toney breaking his hands on randys head and no shit bloxing gloves create more damage than bare fists, you only feel pain in the spot you got hit with bare fists while your whole head goes like a gong when you get hit by a boxing glove.


We finally agree on something. I've been gonged a few times.:thumb02:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> is this what your talking about


That'll be it. It was discussed at length in another thread.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

oldfan said:


> We finally agree on something. I've been gonged a few times.:thumb02:


yeah it's not cool thats why every time i see a fight in boxing thats a slugfest i cringe and just think damn down the road thats not gonna be good


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> yeah it's not cool thats why every time i see a fight in boxing thats a slugfest i cringe and just think damn down the road thats not gonna be good


So... basically, you admit that Toney is a punchdrunk idiot and you were just trolling before?......cool


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

oldfan said:


> So... basically, you admit that Toney is a punchdrunk idiot and you were just trolling before?......cool


Jezz...was that a bait and switch?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

LOL @ this thread.....I think Toney will lose and I think Randy is old.....well they are both old, but CARDIO....something that simple can determine this fight, Randy has some, Toney doesnt.....


If Randy can move around and avoid a miracle from Toney then he is going to win the fight for all the reasons already mentioned, dirty box, and clinch work against the cage.....Toney wont win the fight but worse he isn't the best person to come from boxing to MMA or to set that example.....IMO


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

You guys are putting way too much into this as boxing vs mma. This is is simply a good old guy gonna finally shut the mouth of a bad old guy and this old guy is looking forward to it as much as any championship fight.

This could play out so many beautiful ways.... I predict Randy by head kick on an exhausted and humiliated Toney after a lengthy thorough ground and clinch clinic. :thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> You guys are putting way too much into this as boxing vs mma. This is is simply a good old guy gonna finally shut the mouth of a bad old guy and this old guy is looking forward to it as much as any championship fight.
> 
> This could play out so many beautiful ways.... I predict Randy by head kick on an exhausted and humiliated Toney after a lengthy thorough ground and clinch clinic. :thumb02:


I agree. I don't really see this as a boxing vs MMA thing, because James Toney is generally perceived to be "over-the-hill" in boxing terms. Couture may be in that same category as being past his prime, but not to the same degree as James.

It'd be one thing if it were Manny or Mayweather vs. whoever. A "prime" boxer vs MMA'ist may seem like a boxing vs MMA thing, but James is too washed up to be perceived as a representative of boxing. Boxers get chewed up & spit out faster & harsher then teen actors, once you're done, YOU'RE DONE and the boxing world could care less. The decline from prime to past is a much steeper drop in boxing in comparison to MMA.

Therefore, James Toney doesn't represent a "boxer" (imo) as much as he represents any other fighter who only stands. Especially considering how popular Rampage, Rashad, Lidell and a whole list of fighters who pretty much don't fight "MMA" style, but only strike, while using an anticipatory TDD stance or full on boxing stance. Hell, BJ wins 95% of his fights through his jab and Anderson Silva thinks he's Muhammed Roy Jones, Jr. Ali.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Manny Pacquiao has the style to transfer to MMA primarily because of his speed and footwork. 

The more defensive a boxer is and the less they use their feet, the more open they are going to be to kicks. That's what it boils down to and that's why I think Toney could be outstruck by even Couture.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Manny Pacquiao has the style to transfer to MMA primarily because of his speed and footwork.
> 
> The more defensive a boxer is and the less they use their feet, the more open they are going to be to kicks. That's what it boils down to and that's why I think Toney could be outstruck by even Couture.


I disagree by Toney being outstruck by couture. He is a defensive striker in boxing but not as good as mayweather is. He might surprise a few people with his cardio if it is anything like it used to be but in all honesty it has been a while since i watched Toney fight. 

Pacman could do anything. He would do great in MMA just because I believe he could beat anyone! I love how fast he is with his strikes.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Still too serious boys. 
Anyone around here talented enough to 'shop a pic of Randy mounted by toney?


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> *I disagree by Toney being outstruck by couture. He is a defensive striker in boxing but not as good as mayweather is.* He might surprise a few people with his cardio if it is anything like it used to be but in all honesty it has been a while since i watched Toney fight.
> 
> Macman could do anything. He would do great in MMA just because I believe he could beat anyone! I love how fast he is with his strikes.


This doesn't really do anything to explain why you think Toney can deal with someone circling him while kicking the crap out of his stationary legs.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Hiro said:


> This doesn't really do anything to explain why you think Toney can deal with someone circling him while kicking the crap out of his stationary legs.


I don't see Randy throwing many leg kicks. even if he does I see more TD attmpts from Randy than Randy attempting to stand and trade with Toney. Personally I think Toney will be throwing a lot of punches if Randy tries to kick his legs and Randy would be too worried about all the strikes that will be coming. I won't say that Randy won't throw leg kicks. It is just striking I have a little more faith in Toney's boxing than Randy's.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ha! If Randy respects Toney's striking as much as you guys then he'll win by flying kneebar from across the cage!

you read it here first


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

a) Toney via head kick KO
b) Toney via RNC - passed out Randy

What would be more impresive?


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> I don't see Randy throwing many leg kicks. even if he does I see more TD attmpts from Randy than Randy attempting to stand and trade with Toney. Personally I think Toney will be throwing a lot of punches if Randy tries to kick his legs and Randy would be too worried about all the strikes that will be coming. I won't say that Randy won't throw leg kicks. It is just striking I have a little more faith in Toney's boxing than Randy's.


That's what will probably happen, but I was saying what could happen. 

'I think Toney will be throwing a lot of punches if Randy tries to kick his legs and Randy would be too worried about all the strikes that will be coming' 

haha we'll see, Toney is an out of shape defensive boxer, he isn't going to be overwhelming anyone with a gameplan and some footwork, simple as that. Boxer or not, Toney's striking isn't for MMA, he'd get tooled easily on the feet.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Biowza said:


> Why is everyone so damn hostile towards Toney? I thought we were past this "Boxing vs MMA" thing.


We won't be past it until Boxers accept that they can't just jump into MMA with one skillset and expect to be legit.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

lots of MMA fighters/fans are insecure about their sport.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

vilify said:


> lots of MMA fighters/fans are insecure about their sport.


What makes you say that?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

LightsOut said:


> Toney will KO Randy in the first, Randy is old and didn't pay his electric bill so his lights must go out! :thumb02:


Negative rep.:confused03:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Negative rep.:confused03:


PLEASE DO NOT FEED TROLL


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> PLEASE DO NOT FEED TROLL


OK I WONT FEED YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

When I tried to give him negative rep it said I had to leave a comment. I left the wrong type of comment unfortunately:shame02:


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

I hope Toney knocks out Couture. I love MMA but I hate it when everyone is dissing boxing. Plus, Toney has been a favourite of mine for almost two decades.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

vilify said:


> OK I WONT FEED YOU :thumbsup:


ouch ...didn'mean to:smoke01:


----------

